

Linux Weekly News - something needs to change - trinket
http://lwn.net/Articles/350385/

======
tnovelli
I've seen some nice articles in LWN, but I'm not interested in Linux news per
se. I'd suggest they drop the subscription model and narrow the focus, or move
on to other things.

It's not just LWN that needs to change; the big question is _how do writers
get paid when 'information' is free?_

~~~
jefurii
Of course nothing is really free, there's always a cost somewhere. Maybe we
the audience need to make a change and help support the writers and
programmers who supply us with info and code that we like. You're not 25
(<http://tomatonation.com/?p=838>) anymore, right? Or maybe you are.

------
trinket
I thought to post this here for two reasons. Firstly, I'm sure many here
frequently enjoy LWN's excellent writing. Also, perhaps people have some ideas
about what sort of business model might allow LWN to keep going and to grow
stronger in the future?

